# Moeller XC 201 mit C# Visualisierung verheiraten



## TTNK (27 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin ganz neu hier. Habe die letzten Tage versucht etwas zu finden was mir weiterhilft. Allerdings sind immer noch viele Lücken.
Ich muss im Rahmen einer Bachelorarbeit eine Visaualisierung mit einer SPS XC 201 von Moeller verheiraten und die Visualisierung weiterführen. Es soll dann über diese Kleinigkeiten in der PLC gesteuert werden. Andersrum müssen viele Informationen von der PLC in die Visualisierung fließen. 

Vorhanden ist ein OPC Server CoDeSys V2.0 MXpro2.9.5 und Visualstudio 2008/2010. Die Visualisierung ist in C# geschrieben. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe brauche ich einen OPC Client bzw meine Visualisierung ist der Client um auf den OPC Server zuzugreifen und Variablen auszulesen.
Was ich suche ist eigentlich eine Art Hello World Projekt die auf den Server zugreift un mir Variablen auslesen bzw schreiben kann. Ich glaube mit einem solchen code würde ich viel schneller rein kommen und auch einiges richtiger verstehen das ganze Projekt sollte eigentlich nichts kosten, daher freeware sein. 
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Lausti (8 April 2011)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal das an http://www.opcfoundation.org/dotnet3/ vielleicht hilfts Dir ja weiter

Gruß
 Lausti


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 April 2011)

Entschuldigung hier muss ich nochmal einhaken. Der Tip irgendetwas mit OPC .NET 3.0 (oder OPC WCF) wie es auch gerne genannt wird zu machen, halte ich für keine besonders gute Idee. Dies ist zwar angeblich ein neuer Standard aber leider eine Totgeburt, daher lohnt sich die Einarbeitungszeit nicht. 

Der Standard der sich am Markt durchsetzen wird, ist OPC UA und nicht OPC WCF. Die "alten" auf COM/DCOM basierten oder nun auch "classic" genannten OPC Schnittstellen wie DA, A&E, und HDA werden weiterhin existieren und mit den RCW in die .NET Welt gehoben. Langfristig (nächste 5-10 Jahre) ersetzt werden sie durch OPC UA, das behaupten zumindest alle Studien und Umfragen, sowie die Mehrheit der großen Hersteller. Die "Zwischenlösung" (OPC WCF) wird also aussterben bevor es richtig angefangen hat.

Doch nun zu deinem Problem: Du willst einen Client in C# schreiben der auf einen "classic" OPC DA Server zugreifen soll. Du benötigst dafür die .NET 2.0 RCW
http://www.opcfoundation.org/Downloads.aspx?CM=1&CN=KEY&CI=274&CU=34

Die "OPC .NET 2.0 RCWs Merge Module" liefern die Wrapper, die einen Zugriff von C# (.NET) auf eine COM/DCOM Komponente wie einem "alten" OPC DA Server erlauben.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dieses Beispiel weiter: http://www.codeproject.com/KB/XML/OPC_XML-DA_Clients.aspx?msg=3364034


----------



## TimoS (26 April 2011)

Hier ist mal ein Einstieg:

http://www.codeproject.com/script/Articles/ViewDownloads.aspx?aid=1135

Die Jungs von Viscom boten bis vor ein paar Jahren auch noch einen Client mit Sourcecode an. Vielleicht einfach mal anfragen...


----------

